# Consulta margen con el que trabajan tiendas de moda y complementos



## casapapiMIX (17 Dic 2013)

Buenas conforeros,

Una consulta que no tengo claro y que quizá alguien me puede aclarar o al menos dar una idea.

¿Con que margen suelen trabajar estas tiendas? Me explico, una tienda compra los productos que vende a 100 y los pone a la venta a 150, 200, 300?

Supongo que cada una hará o podrá hacer lo que pueda, pero en términos generales hay un número gordo más o menos común?

gracias


----------



## iPod teca (17 Dic 2013)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Buenas conforeros,
> 
> Una consulta que no tengo claro y que quizá alguien me puede aclarar o al menos dar una idea.
> 
> ...



Lo normal es poner el PVP que te den. Y luego a ti te pasan la tarifa confidencial, que suele ser el 50% del PVP.

Así, a mi pasaban por ejemplo una sudadera Fruit of the Loom a 4 €. Me indican que la venda a 8 en tienda. Yo para eliminar competencia ofrecía esos 8 con una impresión incluida.

Pero eso era en 2007. Monté una tienda online en 2009 y la ofrecía sin impresión a 6. Sigo ganando 2 euros y hacía dropshipping.

Ahora la puedes comprar por 4,5 o 5 online. Se acabó eso de vender al doble de tarifa confidencial y los margenes hoy día son de apenas centimos.

Si es tienda física entonces PVP y jugar con pequeños descuentos. Ya que das atención personalizada y la gente puede probarse su talla y ver cómo le queda. Eso online no se puede y hay que cobrar por ese servicio, obviamente.


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (17 Dic 2013)

Si te pueden hacer descuentos del 50 % es porque minimo un 100 % tienen de margen.

Cuando pasó lo de bangladesh , que se derrumbó el edificio ... aparecieron unos papeles de Mango , de unos polos , que le costaron 5 euros creo recordar (en fabrica) y ellos en la tienda lo vendian por 29,95 - IVA INCLUIDO


----------



## kirods (17 Dic 2013)

Las tiendas inditex sacan un 15% de beneficios netos sobre la facturación. 

Es decir que como mínimo tienen que vender a un 150-200% del coste del producto.

Para que una tienda de ropa sea viable ha de vender alrededor de un mínimo de 300 euros al día, 24 días al mes con un margen beneficio bruto mínimo del 50% de la facturación.

Sería un beneficio de 3600 brutos a los que habrías de descontar personal, gastos corrientes, local...etc 

Como ves es muy complicado que un comercio funcione si la facturación mínima es tan alta.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (17 Dic 2013)

Todo depende de quién sea el proveedor.

Yo he visto a tiendas comprar productos al proveedor a 5 euros y venderlos a 80 como si nada. :


----------



## iPod teca (17 Dic 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> Si te pueden hacer descuentos del 50 % es porque minimo un 100 % tienen de margen.
> 
> Cuando pasó lo de bangladesh , que se derrumbó el edificio ... aparecieron unos papeles de Mango , de unos polos , que le costaron 5 euros creo recordar (en fabrica) y ellos en la tienda lo vendian por 29,95 - IVA INCLUIDO



No, si a mi cuesta 1 euro una camiseta y la vendo a 2 y te meto un 50% de dto no gano nada.
Si eres fabricante claro que puedes meter un 50% porque te ha costado menos de 1 €. Si eres distribuidor, que es lo normal, tienes un coste mínimo de esa prenda.

En Bangladesh, mi distribuidor que tenía su propia marca ha visto como su etiqueta estaba al lado de Mango, Berska, etc. Y le decía que era la misma calidad de la misma fábrica y mismos componentes.

A mi me la vendía a 1.30 € y en Mango estaba a 6 €. Juzga tu mismo.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 14:23 ----------




xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Todo depende de quién sea el proveedor.
> 
> Yo he visto a tiendas comprar productos al proveedor a 5 euros y venderlos a 80 como si nada. :



Me pasan el otro día una pieza del coche en la casa por 970 + IVA.

La encuentro en Internet en Oscaro por 206 IVA incluido.

Si cuela...cuela...


----------



## Tendero (17 Dic 2013)

Los maregenes de los grandes Inditex, CTF,MNG,brutos son muy altos,200_300%
No siempre es igual depende el producto.
Claro q consiguen precios en origen muy buenos.
Tambien tienen muchos gastos,
De lo que te tienes que preocupar es de que para rebajas con un dto. Del 40%..50% sigas ganando dinero,ganar dinero en rebajas es fundamental si cambias el dinero en rebajas lo mas seguro es que tengas que cerrar
Aunque los hijos de la G.P. nos roban con la electricidad,ilumina muy bien la tienda,sobretodo el escaparte y fachada
Hala que vaya bien


----------



## casapapiMIX (17 Dic 2013)

Si, lo de las cadenas grandes lo suponía.

Mi idea no es abrir tienda, sino convertirme en proveedor de tiendas (no de cadenas grandes). Es decir, como profano en este mundillo, quiero tener una idea de a cuanto tengo que bajar el precio de un producto que vendo para que una tienda (no franquicia) le sea interesante incorporarlo en su oferta.

Somos fabricantes y nuestro producto está teniendo muy buena acogida pero estamos pensando en cambiar el concepto para lo cual saber cuanto puedo bajar el precio de algo que yo se que se vende bien a 100 y sea atractivo para una tienda, el conocer el margen con el que trabajan me sería muy valioso.

Por eso lo que buscamos y nuestro mercado son pequeñas tiendas de moda que venden productos relativamente exclusivos.

No se si me explico, pero por lo que decís, lo que yo se que se vende a 100, debería venderlo a 50? o esta gente está acostumbrada a trabajar con márgenes más pequeños?

gracias


----------



## automono (17 Dic 2013)

cuanto más margen tengan tus clientes, más posibilidades que te compren.
También, a más margen, mas posibilidad que algunos ajusten más los precios, creando diferencias entre puntos de venta muy grandes haciendo que se te enfaden por "prostituir" el producto.

Los siento, no hay formula mágica para esto.


----------



## casapapiMIX (17 Dic 2013)

Ok, gracias

tratare de conseguir información con entrevistas antes de lanzarnos y no empezar desde el primer momento dando palos de ciego


----------



## el_ferretero (17 Dic 2013)

kirods dijo:


> Las tiendas inditex sacan un 15% de beneficios netos sobre la facturación.
> 
> Es decir que como mínimo tienen que vender a un *150-200%* del coste del producto.
> 
> ...



Con ese margen, sería:

compro a 100, cargo un 150%, vendo a 250

un 50% sería :

compro a 100, vendo a 150....

Es decir:
si vendo 300 euros, mi coste son 100 ( margen 150% )
por lo que al mes mis beneficios son : 200*24 = 4800


Saludos

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 18:03 ----------




Tmax dijo:


> En rebajas, con un descuento del 60% sobre el pvp de la etitqueta de temporada, tiene que quedarte mínimo un 40% de margen bruto sobre venta. Por debajo de ese margen comercial, tendrás problemas. Y la ley de Pareto suele ser cabezona, por lo que es probable que tu facturación sea 80-20.
> 
> Por tanto, un producto que compras a 5 pavos, lo tarifas a *(5/0,55)/0,4= 22,73 €*.



ein¿? 

me lo explique please..

saludos


----------



## locojaen (17 Dic 2013)

el_ferretero dijo:


> si vendo 300 euros, mi coste son 100 ( margen 150% )
> por lo que al mes mis beneficios son : 200*24 = 4800



si vendes 300€ y el coste son 100€, tu margen son 2/3 (66%) no 150%.


----------



## automono (17 Dic 2013)

parece una tonteria, pero la cantidad de veces que he tenido que explicar a comerciales como calcular margenes, como calcular algo para quitar el IVA, como funcionan los porcentajes ... ...


----------



## Z4LMAN (17 Dic 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> si vendes 300€ y el coste son 100€, tu margen son 2/3 (66%) no 150%.



Aqui entramos en la tan polemica discusion del "margen sobre venta" o "margen sobre coste"

Margen comercial sobre venta.
El margen sobre venta es el porcentaje sobre el precio final al cliente que queda como beneficio. Si tenemos en cuenta que las comisiones comerciales, los impuestos, las estadísticas de venta, los resultados, en resumen, la facturación se analizan sobre el precio de venta, siempre me ha extrañado que este calculo no sea el rey del análisis de margenes comerciales.

Su formula de calculo es: Margen=100-((coste*100)/venta)

Este margen siempre nos dará un porcentaje menor que si es calculado sobre compra, en ocasiones un margen escandalosamente menor, pero mas realista. Veamos un ejemplo: imaginad que compramos algo a 150€ y lo vendemos por 300€:

Si aplicamos el margen sobre compra
margen=100-((venta*100)/coste) | margen=100((300*100)/150) | margen=100%

Si aplicamos el margen sobre venta
margen=100-((coste*100)/venta) | margen=100-((150*100)/300) | margen=50%

Vemos que la misma venta, los mismos resultados, según que criterio usemos nos dan un 100% o un 50% de beneficios. La causa no es baladí, muchas veces los comerciales ignoramos expresamente los costes de la venta y nos quedamos con el concepto de “he comprado a 150 y he vendido a 300” sin embargo cada venta tiene un coste.


Los costes de la venta son infinitos, desde impuestos, retenciones, gastos bancarios, repercusión de gastos generales, comisiones hasta repercutir los costes de dietas, kilometrajes e incluso portes y embalajes. Todos estos costes se pagan con la facturación, con la venta y mermaran el beneficio. Por ello es mas razonable hablar de margen sobre venta.

El margen sobre venta refleja fielmente el beneficio real (antes de gastos e impuestos).

Hago un inciso y cuento una anécdota sobre un comercial del sector de la electricidad/electrónica con el que coincido a comer a menudo, este comercial, cuando vendía algún producto no representado habitualmente por su empresa, multiplicaba por 2 el precio de adquisición, después hacia al cliente su 37% habitual. Era mas que evidente que la moda de albaranes sin valorar propia de algunos sectores, no le hizo ver el gazapo, calculadora en mano, le demostré que en este caso, aplicaba el descuento sobre la venta y no sobre la compra quedando en un limitado 20,6% que no esta mal, pero no era lo que el pretendía.

Quizas estamos tratando un tema que compete mas a la dirección o a financieros que a los vendedores y comerciales, pero entiendo que son nociones muy básicas que todos debemos conocer.

© solocomerciales.es puede reproducirse citando la fuente.


----------



## el_ferretero (17 Dic 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> si vendes 300€ y el coste son 100€, tu margen son 2/3 (66%) no 150%.



si,si... 

pero si me cuesta 100 y vendo a 250 , le he cargado un 150% SOBRE EL COSTE, que era lo que comentaba el forero anterior.

saludos

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 18:44 ----------




PistolasJoe dijo:


> Aqui entramos en la tan polemica discusion del "margen sobre venta" o "margen sobre coste"
> 
> Margen comercial sobre venta.
> El margen sobre venta es el porcentaje sobre el precio final al cliente que queda como beneficio. Si tenemos en cuenta que las comisiones comerciales, los impuestos, las estadísticas de venta, los resultados, en resumen, la facturación se analizan sobre el precio de venta, siempre me ha extrañado que este calculo no sea el rey del análisis de margenes comerciales.
> ...



eso mismo


----------



## kirods (17 Dic 2013)

el_ferretero dijo:


> Con ese margen, sería:
> 
> compro a 100, cargo un 150%, vendo a 250
> 
> ...



Creo que la frase:
"Es decir que como mínimo tienen que vender a un 150-200% del coste del producto."

No da lugar a dudas. 

Precio de coste x1,5 o x2 = Precio de Venta.

Es decir al precio de coste le suma un 50% o un 100%.

Tu al tener una ferretería es normal que tengas márgenes mas grandes , precios de ventas multiplicados por un factor mucho mas grande.

Pero la ropa la suelen despachar por temporadas así que juegan con márgenes menores para sacar la ropa rápido. Si no venden en una tienda una serie de productos la cambian de tienda frecuentemente y van variando precios.

Tienen mucha inteligencia de negocio. Si en un lugar se pone de moda las camisas de rayas lo detectan en seguida y llegan a la tienda camisas de rayas procedentes de otras tiendas en las que no se venden.

También son de hacerse trampas al solitario separando los precios del distribuidor y de la tienda para que la tienda tenga pérdidas.


----------



## el_ferretero (17 Dic 2013)

kirods dijo:


> Creo que la frase:
> "Es decir que como mínimo tienen que vender a un 150-200% del coste del producto."
> 
> No da lugar a dudas.
> ...



Sigo pensando que no...

si cargas un 150% a un producto, multiplicas su valos por 2.5


saludos

---------- Post added 17-dic-2013 at 19:14 ----------


_Tu al tener una ferretería es normal que tengas márgenes mas grandes , precios de ventas multiplicados por un factor mucho mas grande._

no te creas nada de eso...

puedes ganar mucho en un tornillo, pero el margen de un carro de compra, por ej.. es de un 20/25%


saludos


----------



## papores (17 Dic 2013)

no seais ceporros hombre !! el MB se calcula de sobre facturación, coño, dejad de ensuciar los hilos si no teneis las mas minimas ideas de Micro y mates. Que cargos ni que mierdas!!! si quieres controlar tu negocio vigila el Mb y referencia todo a esta cantidad.

punto.


----------



## gus258 (17 Dic 2013)

Buena suerte !!

El textil esta muerto, y la distribución, mas todavía


----------



## El Conde Pufo (18 Dic 2013)

Yo me arruiné al montar una tienda de moda, es practicamente imposible competir con los gigantes


----------



## el_ferretero (18 Dic 2013)

papores dijo:


> no seais ceporros hombre !! el MB se calcula de sobre facturación, coño, dejad de ensuciar los hilos si no teneis las mas minimas ideas de Micro y mates. Que cargos ni que mierdas!!! si quieres controlar tu negocio vigila el Mb y referencia todo a esta cantidad.
> 
> punto.



tu eres tontorron y lo sabes...

menos mal que tu no ensucias el hilo, y aportas conocimiento y sabiduría al foro...

saludos


----------



## papores (18 Dic 2013)

el_ferretero dijo:


> tu eres tontorron y lo sabes...
> 
> menos mal que tu no ensucias el hilo, y aportas conocimiento y sabiduría al foro...
> 
> saludos



animo wapísima !!


----------



## vividor (19 Dic 2013)

Aporto mi minigranito de arena... Hace años trabajé de Administrativo (facturación/contabilidad/chicoparatodo...) en una empresa de lencería y ropa interior de mi zona. Esta empresa fabricaba y fabrica en Portugal (aunque ETIQUETA el producto como MADE IN SPAIN :. Las bragas las vendían a tiendas alrededor de 1 Euro (sin IVA) y las tiendas las vendían a 12/15 Euros.
Lo mísmo pasaba con camisones, batas, pijamas y demás... Imaginaos el incremento.... ::


----------

